# Dateien Suchen und Ausführen



## D2Red (29. August 2007)

moin,

wie kann ich eine Datei suchen und die gefunden Datei als der besitzer ausführen ausführen?

der Befehle den ich ausführen will lautet:

ausgeführt als root

```
sudo -u $owner -H "gefundene Datei" > 2&>1 &
```

Das Problem and der ganzen Sache ist auch das die Datei er finden wird in verschiedenen Verzeichnissen vorhanden ist. Aber immer jemenden anderes gehört.

Der Hintergrund dieser Aktion ist folgender:

Ich will nach dem Serverneustarten einen Cron ausführen der nach einer bestimmten datei sucht und diese als ihr Besitzer ausführt.


MfG

D2Red


----------



## Navy (29. August 2007)

Du suchst:
"find", "ls", "awk", "|"

und kommst dann vielleicht auf:
ls -l `sudo find $DIRECTORY -name '$NAME' -type f` |awk '{print "-u "$3" -H "$8}'|sudo

den String in awk möglicherweise noch anpassen und geeignete Werte für $DIRECTORY und $NAME eintragen. Das Ganze kann man auch in ein Script packen...


----------

